# Senior's Personal Ads



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2014)

FOXY LADY: Sexy, fashion-conscious blue-haired beauty, slim, 5’ 4” (used to be 5’ 6”), searching for sharp-looking, sharp-dressing companion. Matching white shoes and belt a plus.
 ----------------------------------------------

 LONG-TERM COMMITMENT: Recent widow who has just buried fourth husband looking for someone to round out a six-unit plot. Dizziness, fainting, shortness of breath not a problem.
 ----------------------------------------------

 SERENITY NOW: I am into solitude, long walks, sunrises, the ocean, yoga and meditation. If you are the silent type, let's get together, take our hearing aids out and enjoy quiet times.
 ----------------------------------------------

 WINNING SMILE: Active grandmother with original teeth seeking a dedicated flossier to share rare steaks, corn on the cob and caramel candy.
 ----------------------------------------------

 BEATLES OR STONES? I still like to rock, still like to cruise in my Camaro on Saturday nights and still like to play the air guitar. If you were a groovy chick, or are now a groovy hen, let's get together
 and listen to my boss collection of eight-track tapes.
 ----------------------------------------------

 MEMORIES: I can usually remember Monday through Thursday.. If you can remember Friday, Saturday and Sunday, let's put our two heads together.
 ----------------------------------------------

 MINT CONDITION: Male, 1932, high mileage, good condition, some hair, many new parts including hip, knee, cornea, valves. Doesn't run but walks well.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Mar 12, 2014)

:lol1:


----------



## Michael. (Mar 12, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 12, 2014)

:lofl::lofl: love the three of them SB, Michael & TG


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 12, 2014)

Excellent, all!

I especially liked the "matching white shoes and belt" - I went through THAT phase when I was 16!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> FOXY LADY: Sexy, fashion-conscious blue-haired beauty, slim, 5’ 4” (used to be 5’ 6”), searching for sharp-looking, sharp-dressing companion. Matching white shoes and belt a plus.
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> LONG-TERM COMMITMENT: Recent widow who has just buried fourth husband looking for someone to round out a six-unit plot. Dizziness, fainting, shortness of breath not a problem.
> ...



Oh these were great, how did I miss this post!!  Wonderful Seabreeze, LOL!!  I especially liked the rocker and his camaro, dated one of them once, the rocker I mean, well, I guess I sort like the camaro equal, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2014)

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 5907
> 
> .​



Oh yeah, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



:lofl:excellent!!


----------

